# Obama has held more re-election fundraisers than previous five Presidents combined



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama has held more re-election fundraisers than previous five Presidents combined as he visits key swing states on 'permanent campaign'

Barack Obama has already held more re-election fundraising events than every elected president since Richard Nixon combined, according to figures to be published in a new book.
Obama is also the only president in the past 35 years to visit every electoral battleground state in his first year of office.
The figures, contained a in a new book called The Rise of the President's Permanent Campaign by Brendan J. Doherty, due to be published by University Press of Kansas in July, give statistical backing to the notion that Obama is more preoccupied with being re-elected than any other commander-in-chief of modern times.










Campaigner in chief? Barack Obama has been assiduously visiting swing states; he is pictured earlier this week speaking in Iowa
Doherty, who has compiled statistics about presidential travel and fundraising going back to President Jimmy Carter in 1977, found that Obama had held 104 fundraisers by March 6th this year, compared to 94 held by Presidents Carter, Ronald Reagan, George Bush Snr, Bill Clinton and George W. Bush combined.
Since then, Obama has held another 20 fundraisers, bringing his total to 124. Carter held four re-election fundraisers in the 1980 campaign, Reagan zero in 1984, Bush Snr 19 in 1992, Clinton 14 in 1996 and Bush Jnr 57 in 2004.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2136851/Obama-held-fundraisers-previous-Presidents-combined-visits-key-swing-states-permanent-campaign.html#ixzz1tWOcv3Ft


*Obama Ad Telling Whole Story on Bin Laden Quote?* | *Romney: Of Course I Would've Ordered Bin Laden Raid*
*Obama Team Unveils New Slogan* | *OPINION: Obama Getting Desperate* | *Meet Obama's Famous Bundlers*


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Sure hope it's all a big waste of his time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope he raises a boat load of money so he and his wife can travel the world after he loses in November!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

More bullshit :

*On bin Laden anniversary, Obama makes surprise Afghan visit*

President Barack Obama on Tuesday paid a surprise visit to Afghanistan, slipping into Kabul under a thick veil of secrecy to sign a long-term partnership deal meant to help bring down the curtain on America's longest war. Obama, whose trip came one year to the day after [...]


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

What's the deal w/ this so-called "partnership"? Besides him trying to look good for the election, what would his motivation be for trying to get this "deal" done before he possibly leaves office? I watched his address last night, and I can't help thinking he's got something up his sleeve... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Reporter's Notebook: Inside Obama's Secret Trip to Afghanistan










KABUL, Afghanistan -
It was a scene from a spy novel.
A little after 9:30 p.m. ET, I arrived at a back gate of Joint Base Andrews. No guard or intercom, I just drove up and it opened. I was in. The security guards verified my identity and I made my way to the rendezvous point. Typically, I would meet traveling White House press aides at the base passenger terminal, but not tonight. Very few people knew what we were doing there, so we met in a dimly lit parking lot.
Our bags were screened and we gave up all our electronics - laptops, mobile phones, cameras, anything that might have tracking software - and put them into bins. We would get the devices back about an hour after takeoff, officials said.
We rode a bus onto the tarmac where Air Force One was in shadow. No lights on, inside or out.
We boarded. Just before midnight, President Obama arrived. We didn't see him, but more Secret Service agents boarded, the door was closed, and we were off. No lights on in the cabin for takeoff and the initial ascent. All window shades remained down.

http://news.yahoo.com/reporters-not...afghanistan-235919122--abc-news-politics.html


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

" give statistical backing to the notion that Obama is more preoccupied with being re-elected than any other commander-in-chief of modern times "

Good... then in November the crash will be even bigger/harder for him and his clan.....


----------

